# Total Exterior Makeover



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

Before










New Roof



















Jeld-Wen/Reliabilt Front/Rear Entry Doors










*Back Door*


















Tyvek on my custom built 10x16 shed









3/4" insulation + using the least amount of visible J channel with Azek trim for a more authentic less plastic look









Old window - What happens when you don't use a drip cap and regular wood









New Jeld-Wen deck door


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

Bye Bye Old shakes


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

Roof: Owens Corning Teak
Siding: Certainteed Double 5" Clapboard Savannah Wicker 
Shakes: Alside Single 7" Pelican Bay Shingles in Vintage Wicker with English Saddle (peaks)


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

Still missiing a few ridge caps on the left, ran out


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great! I did the same thing with my fathers house last Summer. It's a LOT of work.


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, yeah it has taken much longer than the contractor anticipated, this project was out of my realm and capabilities. I'm as picky as you will find, so he's been very patient and accomodating with all the custom add on's I've asked for along the way, including the peak transitions I came up with for interest and variety. I know most do this on the front peaks, not as much on the sides, but the sides needed something. I've learned a ton watching and helping out and being there for the entire reno, 7 days so far, nearly done, mini roof left to complete and new gutters. I will trim out all the doors with Azek, and build my carriage style shed doors.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks awesome. However, looking at all that my wallet hurt a little-bit for you.


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, I have to say though, I REALLY lucked out finding this contractor through Angies List, he was MORE THAN half the price of 4-5 other estimates I received, which is why I was able to do all of this. Everything used on my house wasn;t inexpensive either, Certainteed Supercorners, Mastic hidden vented soffit, Azek trim around all windows doors..etc At first I was skeptical cause it semed too good to be true, but I checked references and spoke to other customers. With the other contractors I might NOT have been able to have the sides/rear resided, get a new roof, or finish my shed to match the house. If anyone in NJ/NY/PA is looking for quality work, at a DISCOUNTED price feel free to pm me.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

There are contractors who are cheap because they suck and the only way they can win work is by underbidding everyone else and then there are contractors who are inexpensive because they are very organized, efficient, and knowledgeable. Time is money ... they get it done and are on to the next project. Their bids are on the low side because it takes them proportionally less time to complete a project. They are in demand so they spend more time working and less time lining up work

It's true in (almost) any field that outstanding talent saves money. In software development it is a commonly accepted truism that a "very good" programmer is approximately seven times more productive than an "average" programmer. Similarly I have seen some tradesmen who were so deliberate, quick, and precise in their work that it made my jaw drop.


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

Ironlight said:


> There are contractors who are cheap because they suck and the only way they can win work is by underbidding everyone else and then there are contractors who are inexpensive because they are very organized, efficient, and knowledgeable. Time is money ... they get it done and are on to the next project. Their bids are on the low side because it takes them proportionally less time to complete a project. They are in demand so they spend more time working and less time lining up work
> 
> It's true in (almost) any field that outstanding talent saves money. In software development it is a commonly accepted truism that a "very good" programmer is approximately seven times more productive than an "average" programmer. Similarly I have seen some tradesmen who were so deliberate, quick, and precise in their work that it made my jaw drop.



Or it could be he underpriced everything on the job and lost some $ due to the higher priced materials I requested.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Oct 21, 2011)

That came out really nice- I like the color combinations! :thumbup:


----------



## evane (Aug 8, 2007)

Love the look and the choices, would love to be able reface my exterior, hate the cheap trim choices people typically do.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks great, only thing I see that looks off is the 4 X 4's under the shed. It looks like the wood foundation extends out past the shed, all I can see is water pooling under the building, it should have been made smaller then the sides of the building.


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey man, nice job. You took a house that was showing its age and now it looks like a new build home. Congrats.


----------

